# Jumeirah staff accommodation Dubai



## Charlotte23

Could anybody please provide me with info on Jumeirah staff accommodation in Dubai?


----------



## Gwayland7

Sure can Charlotte, I live in Jumeirah accommodation in Al Quoz. May I ask what grade you are, as the accommodation is obv better the higher grade you are.

Al Quoz its self is pretty grim, not much going on, lots of labour camps and industrial places. But you are only 10 mins in a taxi from Downtown in one direction and Burj al Arab in the other. So its pretty central. 

There are buses provided to take you to your workplace and to the other accommodation across the road, there are a few gym (although pretty ****), tennis courts, basketball courts, a canteen where you can get your free meals (if you are feeling brave).

Any questions, PM me and i will be happy to help.


----------



## Charlotte23

Thank you! I have sent you a PM. Please reply by PM.


----------



## Lenita

Hi, I received an offer from Jumeirah as well. The grade is C2 and they say I will get my own studio apartment inclusive of utility bills but there is no information on the area. Is Jumeirah staff accommodation located in Al Quoz residencial 1,2,3,4? I mean not in the industrial sections. I wonder how the maintenance of the building is like. Hope there is already furniture and such in the apartment. Thank you for your help!


----------



## nicoleooh

Hey, I'll be moving to Jumeirah housing- al khail gate/al quoz? in a few weeks in a studio apt. Can you tell me if "fully furnished" means fully furnished.. Will I need to buy anything extra in order to survive my first week?! 

Is there a supermarket within walking distance?

I'm already in Dubai so think I know roughly where it is but don't know anyone on the inside yet! 

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lenita

nicoleooh said:


> Hey, I'll be moving to Jumeirah housing- al khail gate/al quoz? in a few weeks in a studio apt. Can you tell me if "fully furnished" means fully furnished.. Will I need to buy anything extra in order to survive my first week?!
> 
> Is there a supermarket within walking distance?
> 
> I'm already in Dubai so think I know roughly where it is but don't know anyone on the inside yet!
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!


Hi nicoleooh, actually you will be moving in the accommodation before me  I will come to Dubai in July. Would be great if you can give some info on the accommodation when you're there. Cheers!!


----------



## nicoleooh

I will update you with all the details when I move in! Should be there by this time next month!


----------



## Lenita

That's great!! Thank you in advance


----------



## nicoleooh

Gwayland7 any inside info you can share in advance would be fantastic!


----------



## Gwayland7

Hey, yeah it's Al Khail Gate, if you google map it. Just opposite Jumeirah University, on Latifa Bint Hamdan street.

With regards to shops, there is Al Khail mall and grand mall in easy walking distance, say 10 minutes. They have most stuff you will need. 

Most is provided for you, there is kitchen utensils, bedding, towels, iron and ironing board, obv all white goods in the kitchen too.

You will need to do a grocery shop tho. I had a little welcome hamper with some milk, tea and coffee and some jams and spreads and stuff. There is also a little and I do mean little shop in one of the Jumeirah accommodation buildings, you can get washing powder and little bits and pieces.

Any other questions just give me a shout.


----------



## Gwayland7

Sorry just saw your question about maintainence, they are very good actually. My AC broke the other day and it was replaced and working the next day. Gas refills are also free and they will arrive in a couple of hours after calling.


----------



## Lenita

Thanks Gwayland7 It's great to hear that they provide those essential things in the apartment!

I'm wondering how big is their standard studio apartment. Or does that vary also amongst different building blocks? I'm trying to find some pictures of studio apartment in that Al Khail Gate area to have an image of what to expect but there's nothing other than the building exterior and surrounding  Just mentally preparing myself..


----------



## Gwayland7

It depends on what part you are in, there is Phase 1, Phase 2 and Oasis Village. 

They are a decent size, I have a 1 bedroom apartment in Phase 1 and was pleasantly surprised by the size of it. Not the greatest area in Dubai, but there are heaps of taxis always outside. It's a 10 mins taxi from both Malls and the beach.


----------



## nicoleooh

Ive heard a rumour that all rooms have tvs and free wifi. Is this a complete lie?! Haha.

Also, is there anywhere to lock away valuables in your room or just a standard lockable bedside table/ wardrobe. I'm saying standard as that's what we have here but sometimes things go missing after a little pest control or maintenance visit!!!


----------



## Gwayland7

Haha, I wish, no such thing as free WIFI, you will have to get a letter from HR and pop into my most dreaded place in Dubai, the Du store!! It doesn't take long for them to come and install everything, in fact you will probably spend more time queuing up to arrange the install.

Beware, the TV packages are very poor, and extremely expensive, even compared to Sky in the UK.
I ended up cancelling mine after 6 months.

Internet is ok, not the quickest, but ok. That also is pretty expensive.

You will have to wait awhile before you can book it, as you will need a mobile number and it takes a while for Jumeirah to open your bank account, which has to have a mobile number also.

I have never had anything go missing, but you can lock your wardrobe if you like, or buy a little safe I guess.


----------



## VVD

Hi friends, 

Can anyone provide more information on the accommodation by Jumeirah?

I had a couple of questions…

1.	Is the location mentioned above i.e. Al Khail Gate 1 a good place to live? I heard from someone that it is full of labour camps? How true is it?
2.	Are there any restrictions around visitors? If yes, what?
3.	If someone visits me for a day or two, can he/she stay with me?

If anyone here is staying there already, could you please post some pics of the apartment so that we all can get a better idea of the same? 

Many thanks for all your support and help.


----------



## KatieSutton

Hi there

Myself and my friend Lauren arrived today at Al Khail gate. We live in phase 1 and have a little explore around oasis village.

Has anyone got any good tips to make us feel at home and maybe meet some people?

Much appreciated

Katie & Lauren


----------



## Mina Kokanovic

Hello,
i'm considering a Jumeirah group offer, does jumeirah provides pet friendly accommodation? Thank you


----------



## Shazamz

Hi, 

I would like to know how clean and neat this place is, as in rate from 1 to 10 please? 
Should I be worried and consider renting an apartment by myself?

Thanks


----------



## Shazamz

Hi,

Any help please?


----------



## Shazamz

Gwayland7 said:


> Hey, yeah it's Al Khail Gate, if you google map it. Just opposite Jumeirah University, on Latifa Bint Hamdan street.
> 
> With regards to shops, there is Al Khail mall and grand mall in easy walking distance, say 10 minutes. They have most stuff you will need.
> 
> Most is provided for you, there is kitchen utensils, bedding, towels, iron and ironing board, obv all white goods in the kitchen too.
> 
> You will need to do a grocery shop tho. I had a little welcome hamper with some milk, tea and coffee and some jams and spreads and stuff. There is also a little and I do mean little shop in one of the Jumeirah accommodation buildings, you can get washing powder and little bits and pieces.
> 
> Any other questions just give me a shout.


Hi!

I was wondering if you could tell me how clean this place is.

Thanks


----------



## Ikhan1987

I know it's a old post. But any info on accommodation provided by Jumeirah I've got a interview soon for assistant training and development manager so wanted some info on what to expect. So can consider either live in or take allowance for accommodation.


----------



## Honey2

Greetings everyone,
I have got a offer from Jumeirah with C1 grade. Could somebody provide me the information about the accomodation. As i have been offered a Studio apartment, will this be a single room or 1 Bed room , 1 living room..


----------



## BedouGirl

Honey2 said:


> Greetings everyone, I have got a offer from Jumeirah with C1 grade. Could somebody provide me the information about the accomodation. As i have been offered a Studio apartment, will this be a single room or 1 Bed room , 1 living room..


A studio is one room with everything in it, including the cooking facilities, but the bathroom will be separate.


----------



## JonInDubai

If it's in 'Phase 2', it's a big studio.

My staff's C2 Accomodation (studio too) is decent.

If it's Oasis Village there's a lot better amenities than most staff accomodation around.


----------



## ameliebrwn

Could someone please explain the Jumeirah Group recruitment process? 
I have applied for a job and the application status is under review. 
What is the next step after we get the under review application status ? 
Do we have to complete any online assessment tests ect?
Will the interview be done via Skype or in Dubai?
How long is the process from application to joining? 
I would be thankful if someone could share some useful info in regards to
the hiring process
 THANK YOU


----------



## JonInDubai

Hi Amelie,

It depends on position and hotel. You have to have minimum two interviews, one with HR and one with SBU. Can be Skype depending on grade, but far more beneficial to be over here. No online assessments. 

If it doesn't happen soon everything will slow down for Ramadan. 

I'd expect from 1st contact to start is six-eight weeks, if all goes well.


----------



## ameliebrwn

Thank you so much for your insight JonInDubai!!! 
I dont know the grade of the position i applied to, but is there a way to find out about the job grades with Jumeirah Group?
So if we get selected for an interview will they will ask us to fly to Dubai? (If they dont do Skype)
Will the company pay for our flight/accommodation if they want us in Dubai for the interview or do the candidates pay for that?
Also do you know how long it takes for Jumeirah to contact the selected candidates for an interview? (If selected for an interview)
What is SBU?
Thank you once again for explaining the process!!


----------



## JonInDubai

Amelie - 

* Tell me the position, and I'll be able to let you know grade.
* They wouldn't fly you for interview unless it was a very senior position. It's more likely Skype. That said, far more likely to be hired if you're here. 
* They do hire from abroad, just depends on role and part of company.
* Contact time varies, it can take weeks.
* SBU - strategic business unit. (So Burj Al Arab is an SBU)


----------



## ameliebrwn

Thank you so much JonInDubai!!!
When you have time please check your pm


----------

